# Urinating cat



## nipper (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi im new here and im really angry with my cat.

We have 4 cats 2 males 2 females all of them have been done.

I have been having a few problems with my black one jess, she is a very nervous cat doesn't like new people coming to our house she growls and runs off and hides.

Jess is a little over weight but this is to do with the fact that she just lays down most of the day she doesn't go out much or walk around although we have been trying to encourage her to move.

Recently she has been starting to urinate in my room in my dirty washing on the floor she gets very excited particularly in the armpits of my tshirts etc. I have very clean armpits lol. She would then proceed to urinate on them or on the floor next to them.

Ive never seen her try to go toilet on them and only notice as their is a foul fishy kind of smell lingering in the room.

Is there anything i can do to stop this. Ive just had to disinfect my laminate floor and throw out my rug, my room is the only room she does it in, she spends most of the day in my parents room laying around, she even pulls off the washing on the radiator to lay in like she was making a nest.

Please help


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Aww. Poor Jess.
Urinating outside of the litter box is a common thing for a nervous cat.

How old is she? And how old was she when she started using your tshirts? It could be that she feels secure with you and wants to claim you as her own.
And has there been any change in the household recently? (New cat, human, baby, furniture, layout)?


----------



## nipper (Mar 16, 2008)

Jess is 11 years old, for the last 5 years or so she has been getting what i can only describe as horny over the dirty clothes.

No change in the household at all everything is still the same


----------



## robkat (Mar 20, 2008)

nipper said:


> Jess is 11 years old, for the last 5 years or so she has been getting what i can only describe as horny over the dirty clothes.
> 
> No change in the household at all everything is still the same


My 12 year old cat Tikki started doing the same thing except she would urinate on the bathmat (until we stopped leaving it on the floor) and defecating in our walk in robe.

I believe it was attention seeking and pure laziness on her part. She couldn't be bothered using the litter box. Nothing had been changed in our house either.

Cats will return to the places they urinate/defecate in as the smell attracts them. Try using orange peel/juice/spray in the areas she has been using as the citrus smell will stop her using the same place again. This stopped the behavior with Tikki.

My other cat Cassie, (10yrs and the daughter of Tikki) goes crazy over bathers and towels after we have been to the pool. I agree with the being 'horny' - it's the only way to describe it.

robkat


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

one of my persians tends to do this when anything different happens in house when i spoke to vets they advised me to wash the area he used with biological wash powder then surgical spirit then put a litter tray there.I also bought a plug in airfreshner from vets and he has stopped doing it in house now. They said it was anxiety with him and stress due to something different happening in house. He has done it in bath and on bath mats before now . Still has the odd accident in conservatory but not as bad since we had a cat flap fitted. Would ring your vets and ask them about about the airfreshner the 1 i have is called feliway and cost around £25 then you can just buy a refill for it then not sure how much they are as this is first one i have had .


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like she is claiming you for her own,also have you had her checked for bladder/kidney problems,this could offer a treatable explanation as to why she behaves the way she does or eliminate the idea in which case you can try different ideas til one worksOr it could be to do with her rank in the pecking order of 4 cats,as though you can have cats that appear to get along well for years, doesn't mean they will forever and if they don't get along it's not always in an obvious way that we would notice and if it isn't a medical issue, toilet issues from my experience are the first way (if no other ways)that they will assert themselves or tell you something's going on elsewhere as it were.


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi..

You mentioned a fishy smell..? I have had cats over the years that have had 'accidents' or preferred clothing to the litter tray but as far as I am aware the odour shouldn't be fishy as you describe it...If the odour IS as strong and 'fishy' as you are suggesting I would get her checked for some kind of urinary infection at the vets.

Should everything come back clear then you will have to condition her again for the litter tray the same way you would with a new pet etc..

Good Luck.xx


----------

